# just bought pellet stove, need thermostat



## Cheeks (Aug 13, 2013)

I know there are a lot of threads out there on thermostats, and i've read a lot - but I can't seem to find definitive answers to my questions, so I started a new one. 

I recently purchased a Hampton/Regency GCI60 (same as enviro m55). They wanted $170 for a wired millivolt thermostat from skytech and I opted out since I wanted to investigate a wireless option and because they weren't going to install it anyhow. 

So for a person in my position, the questions I have are:

1. What are the pros and cons of wireless?  My primary interest is avoiding a lot of in-wall wiring with an electrician.   Is there a compatible model for my stove, that uses millivolt? 

2. I saw on another thread that the Skytech thermostats are good.  Their website is almost useless so I emailed them for more information, prices, who sells their products, etc.    For those who have one they like, which model is it?  Is it millivolt compatible? 

3. Wireless thermostats have a receiver which needs to be wired to the stove. How do I find out if my stove has a receptacle for this?  How have others set up their GCI60/M55's? 

Thanks for any information!


----------



## stovelark (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi cheeks,   wireless t-stats are usually offered from about 150 dollars.  They're easy to set up, on you stove is two red wires coming off the Motherboard, they just clip into the receiver which has the male side.  Takes a few minutes to hook up, just remember to change batteries in the receiver box and you'll be set. Skytech is a common brand used.


----------



## briansol (Aug 13, 2013)

Yup, the thermostat on the stoves are usually just 'jumped' from the factor.  To plu gin a themostat, it basically goes in between, like a fuse.

Get something with a good swing temp range +/- 1 or 2 degrees otherwise you'll have a lot of off/on starts for no good reason and waste power, igniter life, and efficiency.

I've used wired units in the past, and usually just put it on the mantle, and take into consideration its placement when I set my desired temps.


----------



## Cheeks (Aug 13, 2013)

I received a response from skytech and have spoken to my local stove dealer.
The skytech rep recommended the skytech 1001TH model, which is wireless and millivolt.

The dealer recommended wireless to avoid all the wiring work and said Skytech is popular.

Regarding the swing temperature, i'll probably use the Hi/Low setting so that when the t-stat calls for heat it's on high (5), and when the temp is ok it runs on low (1) so fewer pellets per hour and less heat. This will help avoid a lot of on and offs .
It would be nice to have the swing setting as well, i'll have to see if the 1001th has that.
thanks for the responses.


----------



## briansol (Aug 13, 2013)

In the dead of winter, that's the general idea.   But in October/april, it just ends up getting too hot IMO and even 1 throws too much heat some times.


----------



## moey (Aug 13, 2013)

My skytech lasted about one season. I replaced it with a LUX 1500 although you do have to run a wire for it. I liked the fact you could program it in the warmer parts of winter I used to shut the stove off when I went to bed and have it come back on at 5AM.


----------



## Cheeks (Aug 13, 2013)

good point brionsol.  according to the 1100th documentation i found online it has a feature that allows +/- 2 degrees swing.  so set it on 70 it turns on at 68 and turns off at 72.


----------



## stovelark (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Cheeks    Understand you prob did not mean hi/lo ref to running your stove as 5 (hi) and lo (1).  Most people will use heat setting 2/3 for hi side and stove will switch down to 1 by itself when tstat is satisfied.  Think you know that, but making sure.


----------



## Cheeks (Aug 13, 2013)

StoveLark, 
No, i didnt know that. i thought i chose the hi and the low but you're probably right. makes sense that it would switch itself to lowest setting when the temp is hit.  Good to know that most use 2 or 3 as high... .i guess i would have figured it out sooner or later.  I would rather it run at a constant rate to maintain temp than blast for a few minutes and then go to 1 (or off) while the room cools.  thanks for the input.


----------



## mithesaint (Aug 13, 2013)

Cheeks - I have a skytech wireless thermostat on my Englander and am pretty happy with it.  The only issue I had so far was when I left the remote laying in a place the sun would shine on it, and then it would turn the stove down too soon and it would get cold in the house.  I try to use a medium heat setting as my "high" so it runs for awhile before shutting down.  I'd rather have it cruise at a medium setting than bounce back and forth from high to low all the time.


----------



## Cheeks (Aug 14, 2013)

mithesaint, which model do you have? 
The skytech people said i could use: 1001TH, 3002, 3301, 5301, ts/r-2a models. I hope to install this myself but the instructions constantly refer to gas.


----------



## smoke show (Aug 14, 2013)

if I remember correctly the 3301 is pretty popular around here.


----------



## mithesaint (Aug 14, 2013)

Cheeks said:


> mithesaint, which model do you have?
> The skytech people said i could use: 1001TH, 3002, 3301, 5301, ts/r-2a models. I hope to install this myself but the instructions constantly refer to gas.


 

I have the 3301P.  Order carefully because there are many different models with similar names, like 3301P2, etc.  Installation was easy, the instruction manual was not.


----------



## DexterDay (Aug 14, 2013)

Yep... 3301P is very popular and can be set up to 3* swing each way (6* total) so set temp is 72*. Stove will kick to High when room hits 69* (level 3 or 4 would be recommended) and runs until room temp hits 75*. 

You think that seems like a lot, BUT.... The room the pellet stove is in, will be Much warmer than whatnyounwant the rest of the house. I like a 3*-4* swing (total) so set at 72*, kicks on at 70*, and runs to 74*. 

That's a very nice unit you are getting. A nice workhorse. 

Are you keeping the wood eater?  Quite a few of us burn wood and pellets. A nice offset in cost and heat is nice from the wood eater. But when it does down, your pellet stove will pick up the slack and keep,you from waking up or getting cold. 

Welcome to the Wild world of pellet burning....


----------



## Cheeks (Aug 19, 2013)

I actually went through all of the skytech manuals to figure out the differences between the models and put it in a spreadsheet.  I like to know my options.  You would think someone at skytech would want to produce a summary of the differences to give the consumer another tool, but i guess they are relying on their dealers.  

the displays/remotes may vary between all the 3301 models, and all have the +/-3 degrees swing capability.
3301 and 3301p have the countdown timer (3301p2 doesn't)
3301p and 3301p2 are programmable (3301 isn't)

Does anyone use the countdown timer feature? I'd be curious how you use it if you do. The manual says that on thermo mode (with swing settings) that it will continue until the timer expires. and then right below that it says that in thermo mode that it will remain off until the timer expires. I'm not even kidding here... Not impressed with this company so far, but it sounds like the product is good. 

Dexter... yes, we have the HI300 wood insert on the other side of the house and plan on using that as well. But definitely not every day.  We just had a bunch of trees cut and I have about 3 cords of wood in the backyard. Split 1/2 of it so far.


----------

